# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Αυτοματισμός Γεννήτριας

## ds electronics

Αυτή η κατασκευή δημιουργήθηκε μετά από προσωπική ανάγκη ενός ολοκληρωμένου αυτοματισμού για εναλλαγή ΔΕΗ – Γεννήτρια. 

Το σύστημα βασίζεται σε ένα 89c2051 μικροελεγκτή  της Atmel .

*Λειτουργία*:

   Το σύστημα ξεκινάει και αρχικώς κάνει ένα μηδενισμό σε όλες τις μεταβλητές και θέτει τις πόρτες του μικροελεγκτή σε αντίστοιχες στάθμες.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18657
 Στην συνέχεια ανιχνεύει την κατάσταση του ρεύματος.
  CPU = ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΊΑ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΉ
  MIZA = ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ Η ΜΙΖΑ
  ΔΕΗ = Ο ΜΕΤΑΓΩΓΈΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΗ
  ΜΟΤΕΡ = Ο ΜΕΤΑΓΩΓΕΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ
  ENGINE OFF = ΣΒΗΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ

  Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θεωρούμε ότι έχουμε τροφοδοσία από την ΔΕΗ οπότε το σύστημα μπαίνει σε βρόγχο αναμονής και ελέγχου  και ταυτόχρονα εμφανίζει το μήνυμα ότι το σύστημα τροφοδοτείται από την ΔΕΗ    



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18656


Εφόσον λοιπόν αλλάξει η κατάσταση και κοπεί η τροφοδότηση από την ΔΕΗ τότε αυτομάτως το σύστημα περνάει στο δεύτερο στάδιο όπου ξεκινάει η διαδικασία εκκίνησης της γεννήτριας.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18651

 Ανάλογα με την γεννήτρια που έχουμε αλλάζουμε και το χρόνο εντολής για την μίζα.
  Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχω βάλει χρόνο 4 δευτερολέπτων όπου και είναι ικανοποιητικός χρόνος για την δική μου.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18655
 Στην περίπτωση τώρα όπου η γεννήτρια (το μοτέρ) δεν λειτουργεί σωστά με αποτέλεσμα να μην παίρνει εμπρός έχω ενσωματώσει μια μεταβλητή όπου μετράει τις φορές που προσπαθεί να πάρει μπροστά.
  Όταν αυτός ο μετρητής φτάσει την 4η προσπάθεια το σύστημα κλείνει με ανάλογο μήνυμα στην οθόνη.

  Όταν λοιπόν ξεκινήσει  το μοτέρ το σύστημα ελέγχει εάν έχει ρεύμα στην έξοδο του οπότε αυτόματα σταματάει  τις εντολές τις μίζας και κάνει μεταγωγή από ΔΕΗ σε γεννήτρια. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18662


Αυτή τι στιγμή το σύστημα τροφοδοτείται απο την γεννήτρια.

 Εδώ φαίνεται το κύκλωμα με τα ρελε και στην δεύτερη εικόνα το σύστημα τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## STALKER IX

Ωραια δουλεια ειδικα για μενα που δεν γνωριζω απο pic.μπραβο!
Παντως η μιζα θα παθει ζημια σε βαθος χρονου αν την αφησεις να "κοβει" με τον τροπο που ειπες. παρε εντολη απο τα hz του αλτενειτορ και θα εισαι αρχηγος.
μπραβο και παλι.

----------


## ds electronics

> Ωραια δουλεια ειδικα για μενα που δεν γνωριζω απο pic.μπραβο!
> Παντως η μιζα θα παθει ζημια σε βαθος χρονου αν την αφησεις να "κοβει" με τον τροπο που ειπες. παρε εντολη απο τα hz του αλτενειτορ και θα εισαι αρχηγος.
> μπραβο και παλι.



Φίλε STΑLKER τι έννοείς όταν λές ότι θα πάθει ζημιά διότι με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω τι λάθος έκανα και να το αλλάξω.
Εάν μπορείς ανάλυσε το.
Η κατασκευή είναι πειραματική και τώρα την ολοκληρώνω σε τυπωμένο , οπότε πές μου.

----------


## STALKER IX

Θα κανεις ζημια στο γραναζι της μιζας εαν περιμενεις να βγαλει ταση η γεννητρια ωστε ο αυτοματισμος σου να κοψει την εντολη,αυτη ειναι παλια μεθοδος το ποτε θα κοψει η μιζα.
φαντασου οτι βαζεις μπροστα το αυτοκινητο σου αλλα συνεχιζεις να "πατας το κλειδι" με αποτελεσμα ενω εχει παρει μπροστα ο κινητηρας η μιζα ειναι ακομα σε εμπλοκη με το βολαν,
και ακουγετε και το γρατζουνισμα τον γραναζιων.

----------


## ds electronics

Φίλε μου τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, λοιπόν δεν λειτουργεί έτσι ακριβώς.
Δίνω εντολή στην μίζα με χρόνο 4 δευτερολέπτων ''γνωρίζοντας'' ότι τόσο θέλει το μοτέρ το δικό μου για να πάρει μπρός (ρυθμιζόμενος χρόνος) και όχι συνέχεια μέχρι να πάρει μπροστά το μοτέρ.
Το σύστημα κάνει κύκλο εντολής στην μίζα ανα 4 δευτερα και με όριο τις 4 φορές.

----------


## STALKER IX

πρεπει ομως να υπολογισεις οτι τα ζευγη που δουλευουν με autostart σημαινει αυτοματος οτι δεν ξερεις ποτε θα χρειαστει να παρουν μπροστα,εννοω οτι ο χρονος που εβαλες σιγουρα καποια στιγμη δεν θα ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικοτητα. π.χ αν ειναι κρυος ο καιρος ,αλλαζει και ο χρονος εκκινησης,αν εχει ζεστη και παρει μπροστα με μιση στροφη (2 sec) η μιζα ο χρονος θα "μιλησει" αργα οποτε το "νιαουρισμα" της μιζας ειναι σιγουρο. 

(παντως δεν χρειαζεται να "σκασεις" κιολας για την λεπτομερεια αυτη ) :Smile:

----------


## MAKHS

Πολυ χρησιμη κατασκευη.Μπραβο!!
Και για μια ακομη φορα θα πω οτι αυτη η ιστοσελιδα απο τοτε που ξεκινησε εχει να δειξει μονο θετικα αποτελεσματα.Παρα πολλοι την επισκεπτονται,ακομη και ξενοι (οπως μου εχουν πει σε ιστοσελιδες του εξωτερικου) οι οποιοι μετα χρησιμοποιουν "μεταφραστες". μονο και μονο επειδη γνωριζουν οτι "εδω" θα βρουν κατι σοβαρο σε οτι αφορα ηλεκτρονικη κατασκευη,πειραματισμους ηλεκτρονικων και σχολια-στοιχεια υλικων.

----------


## makis.civ

μπράβο σου Αντώνη πολύ χρήσιμο!!! μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το σχηματικό;;;

----------


## ds electronics

> μπράβο σου Αντώνη πολύ χρήσιμο!!! μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το σχηματικό;;;



Σύντομα φίλε μου μαζί με κωδικα που ξαναγράφω σε basic για να είναι κατανοητός σε όσους δεν ασχολούνται με μικροελεγκτες.
Ασε που μπορεί να των βελτιώσετε κιολας.

Ένα καλό board για ανάπτυξη πάντως τύπου εφαρμογών για τους 89c2051 / 4051 είναι το παρακάτω.
Σε αυτό ετοιμάζω να μεταφέρω την κατασκευή.
http://chaokhun.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichi...Proto2051.html

----------


## cycler

Λάβε υπ' όψη σου αφού την ξαναγράφεις αυτά που λέει ο Μιχάλης (stalker).
Αν αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες θα καταπονείται ο μηχανισμός εμπλοκής της μίζας ή δε θα ξεκινά.
Αν υπάρχει αλτερνέιτορ χρησιμοποίησέ το για ένδειξη από την τάση του D+ ή την συχνότητα του W.
Αλλιώς από την συχνότητα του Η/Ζ.

----------


## hlias0

Πολύ ενδιαφέρoν το σύστημα που έχεις αναπτύξει Αντώνη. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως το τροφοδοτείς; Με μπαταρία;

----------


## ds electronics

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρoν το σύστημα που έχεις αναπτύξει Αντώνη. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως το τροφοδοτείς; Με μπαταρία;



Λειτουργεί κανονικά με ρεύμα αλλά όταν έχει διακοπή γυρίζει σε μπαταρία και στην συνέχεια πάλι τροφοδοτείται απο την γεννήτρια.

----------


## Notios38

Μπραβο Αντωνη καλη ιδεα και εφαρμογη με τον 89c2051...εισαι  κοντα στα ετοιμα   που ειναι και ακριβουτσικα

----------


## lepouras

Μπράβο και από εμένα Αντώνη. αν μπορείς πες μας και τη παραμέτρους ελέγχεις από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ εκτός από την διακοπή.
και σαν ιδέες μπορείς να πάρεις μερικές από το ΗΖΙ811 της HAGER πάνω στους ελέγχους ή και σε ρυθμίσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις ώστε σε κάποια αναβάθμιση να τους προσθέσεις.
http://www.hager.gr/files/download/0/383_1/0/HZI811.pdf  πάντως μπράβο και πάλι.

----------


## ds electronics

> Μπράβο και από εμένα Αντώνη. αν μπορείς πες μας και τη παραμέτρους ελέγχεις από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ εκτός από την διακοπή.
> και σαν ιδέες μπορείς να πάρεις μερικές από το ΗΖΙ811 της HAGER πάνω στους ελέγχους ή και σε ρυθμίσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις ώστε σε κάποια αναβάθμιση να τους προσθέσεις.
> http://www.hager.gr/files/download/0/383_1/0/HZI811.pdf  πάντως μπράβο και πάλι.



Πολύ ωραίο σύστημα αλλά λίγο ακριβούτσικο. Και γεγονός είναι ότι μου αρέσει το handmade άσχετα με το κόστος γιατί πολλές φορε΄ς κοστίζει διπλάσιο απο το έτοιμο αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση παιδιά δεν υπερβαίνει με τα rl ισχύος τα 200E κομπλέ

Στην πρώτη αυτή κατασκευή δεν κάνω άλλο έλεγχο εκτός το βασικό, έχει 220 / δεν έχει 220.
Σε μια μελλοντική αναβάθμιση θα ''προσπαθήσω'' να έχω σταθμη εισόδου και συχνότητα.
Τέλος πάντων την κυριακή θα έχω μια έκδοση, λίγο ''κακογραμμένη'' του προγράμματος σε basic (Δύσκολη η μεταφορά απο PLM σε basic) αλλά λειτουργεί άψογα.
Όποιος θέλει ας  δεί το κώδικα και φυσικά αν μπορεί να κάνει και  βελτιώση.

----------


## lepouras

προς θεού σε καμία περίπτωση δεν το έδειξα για να σου το προτείνω ως λύση για αγορά αλλά καθαρά σε θέμα ιδεών ώστε σε μελλοντική αναβάθμιση η παραμέτρων χρήσιμων που μπορείς να προσθέσεις. και εγώ είμαι υπέρ του χειροποίητου. άσχετα αν λόγω δουλειάς τα έχω ψηλοπαρατήσει. και πάλι μπράβο.

----------


## elias54

Κόβε την μίζα εκτος του χρόνου και με το σήμα για το λαμπάκι λαδιού !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ds electronics

Τελική  πλακέτα που έφτιαξα μετά το πειραματικό Project.
Περιλαμβάνει επιπλέον έξοδο rs232 για σύνδεση με υπολογιστή με ενδείξεις λειτουργείας / κατάστασης.
Στην νέα αυτή έκδοση έχω συμπεριλάβει και μια αναλογική είσοδο για χρήση ελέγχου εκκίνησης γεννητριας απο attenuator (σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράψατε) με αυτόματο κοψιμο μιζας. (σε όσες γεννητριες είναι εφικτό) Σε όσες όχι λειτουργεί και ο χρόνος ταυτόχρονα.

----------

lepouras (02-03-11)

----------


## ds electronics

Τελική  πλακέτα που έφτιαξα μετά το πειραματικό Project.
Περιλαμβάνει επιπλέον έξοδο rs232 για σύνδεση με υπολογιστή με ενδείξεις λειτουργείας / κατάστασης.
Στην νέα αυτή έκδοση έχω συμπεριλάβει και μια αναλογική είσοδο για χρήση  ελέγχου εκκίνησης γεννητριας απο attenuator (σύμφωνα με αυτά που  γράψατε) με αυτόματο κοψιμο μιζας. (σε όσες γεννητριες είναι εφικτό) Σε  όσες όχι λειτουργεί και ο χρόνος ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## ds electronics

Λοιπόν μετά απο αρκετή μελέτη έφτιαξα αυτό σαν τελικό ''προιον'' και μετα απο πολλες δοκιμές θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο ανάλογο έτοιμων εφαρμογών.
Στην πορεία βεβαια υπήρξαν παρα μα παρα πολλές αλλαγές και στο κωδικα αλλά και στην πλακέτα.
Όποιος θελει μελλοντικά να το φτιάξει ας μου στείλει μνμ να του στείλω αναλυτικές χειρόγραφες σημειώσεις που κράτησα κατα την κατασκευή.
Ελπίζω να μην σχολιάσετε πολύ αρνητικά την πρόσοψη αλλά έτσι μου βγήκε , όχι και τοσο ομορφη χωροταξικά τουλάχιστον.(Το επόμενο θα είναι ομορφότερο.)
Α! όσο για το ψηφιακό βολτόμετρο στην φωτο δεν λειτουργεί διότι καταλάθος το είχα κάψει πριν μερες παιζοντας και βαρέθηκα να πάω να πάρω αλλο. Αλλά κατα άλλα λειτουργούσε θαυμάσια δείχνωντας την τάση τροφοδοσίας του κυκλώματος

----------

jho (07-04-11), 

lepouras (11-03-11)

----------


## Neuraxia

Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή, στο τροφοδοτικό δεν διευκρίνισες αν σου φορτίζει και την μπαταρία της γεννήτριας .
Μη μείνεις απο ΔΕΗ και μπαταρία μαζί ... :Smile:

----------


## ds electronics

> Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή, στο τροφοδοτικό δεν διευκρίνισες αν σου φορτίζει και την μπαταρία της γεννήτριας .
> Μη μείνεις απο ΔΕΗ και μπαταρία μαζί ...



Φυσικά και φορτίζεται και η μπαταρία αλλιώς την έιχαμε βάψει.....

Εξάλλου σύμφωνα με την συνδεσμολογία που κάνω στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα το σύστημα μένει σε τροφοδοσία μπαταρίας για ενα λεπτό περίπου.

----------


## greatgalaxy

Τα ρελε ισχύος έχουν μηχανική μανδαλωση?
Γιατί σε συστήματα μεταγωγής δίκτυο ΔΕΗ σε Γεννήτρια για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια τα ρελε πρέπει να έχουν και μηχανική μανδαλωση

----------


## ds electronics

Ναί έχουν μηχανική μανδάλωση και επιπλεόν προστασία αποκοπης του ουδέτερου απο το πρώτο ρελε στο βασικό κύκλωμα για έξτρα ασφάλεια.

----------


## jho

γεια σου φιλε ,  η  κατασκευη σου ειναι  πολυ  καλη. αν μπορεις να ανεβασεις τα σχεδια και τον  κωδικα  γιατι  εχω  μια  γεννητρια με  μιζα και  θελω να παιρνει αυτοματα σε  διακοπη ρευματος.

----------


## ds electronics

*Αυτοματισμός γεννήτριας Βαθμός δυσκολίας υψηλός*

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό μου ζητάτε με μηνύματα οδηγίες για  υλοποίηση του αυτοματισμού.  Όπως θα δείτε παρακάτω στην περιγραφή η λειτουργία είναι  αναλογική.
Απέφυγα να χρησιμοποιήσω ψηφιακούς ελέγχους και επέλεξα συμβατικούς τρόπους ελέγχου ώστε να είμαι όσο το δυνατό ποιο σίγουρος ότι θα κάνω την δουλειά μου εύκολα και απλά χωρίς ιδιαίτερες ηλεκτρονικές διατάξεις. Το χρησιμοποιώ πάρα πολύ καιρό τώρα και μετά την έκδοση 2.2 όπου έχω εγκαταστήσει 14 μήνες περίπου δεν έχει σφάλει καθόλου.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι καμιά φορά πετάει σκουπίδια στη οθόνη για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.
Ποδαράκια 89C4051
Ρ1.0 Μοτέρ 220 (είσοδος αναλογικού ελέγχου εκκίνησης γεννήτριας)
Ρ1.1 ΔΕΗ 220 (είσοδος αναλογικού ελέγχου τάσης από ΔΕΗ)     
Ρ1.2 lcd db7
P1.3 lcd db6
P1.4 lcd db5
P1.5 lcd db4
P1.6 lcd E
P1.7 lcd RS
P3.0 ΔΕΗ standby led
P3.1 Μοτέρ standby led
P3.2 Χρόνος μίζας
Ρ3.3 Σβήσιμο κινητήρα
Ρ3.4 Μεταγωγή ΔΕΗ/ΜΟΤΕΡ
Ρ3.5 Ενεργοποίηση μίζας
Ρ3.7 Διαγνωστικά έλεγχος ρελαί
Σε ότι αφορά τα ποδαράκια 1.0 ,1.1, 3.3, 3.4, 3.5, 3.6 μπαίνουν ρελαί.
Στα ποδαράκια 3.3,3.4,3.5,3.6 μπαίνουν ρελαί με οδήγηση από τρανζίστορ .
Η γενικός τρόπος λειτουργίας έχει ως εξής :

Το σύστημα ξεκινάει κάνοντας έλεγχο τις κατάστασης των πορτών.Τελειώνοντας με τον έλεγχο περίπου 7 δευτερόλεπτα το σύστημα μπαίνει σε κατάσταση αναμονής από τροφοδοσία ΔΕΗ. (_Κατά την πρώτη εκκίνηση να υπάρχει ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ_). 
Στο κύκλωμα εγκαθιστούμε ένα ακόμα τροφοδοτικό το οποίο η μόνη εργασία που κάνει είναι να οδηγεί ένα ρελαί το οποίο μας βοηθάει να ελέγχουμε την ύπαρξη τάσεως από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Όταν δεν έχουμε τάση από το δίκτυο το ρελαί κλείνει και βραχυκυκλώνει το ποδαράκι του ελεγκτή με την γείωση οπότε κα αντιλαμβάνεται ότι έχουμε διακοπή.

Εφόσον έχουμε διακοπή τάσης, ενεργοποιείται το δεύτερο μέρος του προγράμματος  όπου έχουμε μια κατάσταση αναμονής κάποιων δευτερολέπτων στην περίπτωση που η διακοπή είναι στιγμιαία και αμέσως ενεργοποιείται η ρουτίνα εκκίνησης της γεννήτριας. Στην περίπτωση όπου η τάση δεν επανέρχεται το σύστημα , δίνει εντολή στο ρελαί της μίζας (ποδαράκι 3.5). Αυτό κάνει κλείσιμο και των δύο επαφών για να οδηγήσει ένα μεγαλύτερης 40Α 12V το οποίο είναι  συνδεμένο με την μίζα της γεννήτριας. Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η γεννήτρια τότε με χρήση ενός ακόμα μικρού τροφοδοτικού το οποίο έχω κομπωμένο στην έξοδό της, ενεργοποιώ ένα ρελαί το οποίο κλείνει την επαφή του δημιουργώντας ένα βραχυκύκλωμα  στο ποδαράκι Ρ1.0 και έτσι το σύστημα αντιλαμβάνεται ότι πήρε μπροστά η γεννήτρια και παράγει τάση. Αν τώρα δεν πάρει μπρός η γεννήτρια με την πρώτη φορά το σύστημα επαναλαμβάνει την διαδικασία 4 φορές και μετά κλειδώνει με ανάλογο μήνυμα στην οθόνη. Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι για κάθε στάδιο υπάρχει και το ανάλογο μήνυμα στην οθόνη. Σε κάθε κύκλο ενεργοποίησης της μίζας το σύστημα κάνει μια παύση 15 δευτερολέπτων διότι μπορεί να έχει πάρει μπρός η γεννήτρια αλλά να είναι π.χ. μπουκωμένη και να μην παράγει τάση οπότε την αφήνουμε να  σταθεροποιηθεί πριν την επόμενη προσπάθεια.Τώρα λοιπόν εφόσον έχει πάρει μπροστά η γεννήτρια το σύστημα αντιλαμβάνεται την λειτουργία με το ρελαί που αναφέραμε προηγουμένως και ξεκινάει την διαδικασία μεταγωγής από την ΔΕΗ στην γεννήτρια.Εδώ είναι ένα σημείο που χρήζει προσοχής διότι είναι το μοναδικό κομμάτι του συστήματος που έχει 220. Στο ρελαί λοιπόν που είναι υπεύθυνο για την μεταγωγή χρησιμοποιώ και τα δύο σετ επαφών. Σε κατάσταση NC περνάω των ουδέτερο για το ρελαί της μεταγωγής από την ΔΕΗ και σε κατάσταση ΝΟ περνάω των ουδέτερο για το ρελαί της μεταγωγής σε γεννήτρια. Οπότε όταν έχει ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ οπλίζει το ρελαί Α και κόβεται ο ουδέτερος από την γεννήτρια  και όταν έχει ρεύμα από την γεννήτρια αποκόπτεται ο ουδέτερος από την ΔΕΗ. Γι α λόγους ασφαλείας τα ρελαί ισχύος στον πίνακα έχουν και μηχανική μανδάλωση οπότε δεν μπορούν να οπλίσουν ταυτόχρονα.Όταν επανέλθει η τάση από την ΔΕΗ το σύστημα περιμένει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και κάνει την μετάβαση . μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα  δίνεται εντολή να σβήσει και η γεννήτρια . 
Τα ρελαί ισχύος θέλουν εγκατάσταση από ηλεκτρολόγο. Εφόσον η γνώσεις σας δεν είναι καλές σε ηλεκτρολογικά θέματα καλό θα ήταν να το αφήσετε να το κάνει κάποιος ειδικός.


Το όλο σύστημα τροφοδοτείται από ένα τροφοδοτικό ράγας στο οποίο έχω συνδέσει και μια μπαταρία 12 1,3 για την λειτουργία του συστήματος.


*Δυστυχώς το ρεύμα είναι επικίνδυνο και χρίζει προσοχής .*
*Προσοχή στα ρελαί μεταγωγής του πίνακα να είναι καλής ποιότητας.*

*Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η κατασκευή αυτή έγινε για καθαρά προσωπική χρήση και όχι για εμπορικό σκοπό. Οπότε κατασκευάστηκε με τρόπο δικό μου και όχι με κάποια διεθνή στάνταρ που αφορούν αυτοματισμούς γεννητριών.*
*Επίσης το όλο* *Project φτιάχτηκε χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο σύστημα για να βασιστώ οπότε δεν έχω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σχηματικό. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα με τις οδηγίες.*
Υλικά και πλακέτα που χρησιμοποίησα ΰ
http://chaokhun.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichi...Proto2051.html
Επιπλέον υλικά:
1 τροφοδοτικό ράγας 12V 2A
1 τροφοδοτικό 12V 0,5A τοποθετημένο στην γεννήτρια
Tο ολοκληρωμένο είναι το 89c4051
Πιστευω ότι μέχρι αυριο το βραδυ θα έχω και ένα σχηματικό έτοιμο να ανεβάσω.
Αρχείο σε μορφή HEX https://www.dropbox.com/s/mkf3k65095...NERATORV22.rar

----------


## ds electronics

Συνδεσμολογία      



  Ποδαράκια Ρ1.2 έως Ρ1.7 οθόνη LCD
  P1.7 RS , P1.6 E , P1.5 DB8, P1.4 DB7, P1.3 DB6, P1.2 DB5
Χρειάζεται και ένα μικρό κυκλωματάκι με ένα trimmer για ρύθμιση φωτεινότητας

http://blog.vinu.co.in/2011/06/4-bit...d-display.html



  Ποδαράκια Ρ1.1 και Ρ1.0 συνδέονται στο ΝΟ δυο διαφορετικών ρελαί.

  Τοποθετούμαι  ένα τροφοδοτικό μικρό  στην γεννήτρια όπου όταν πάρει εμπρός οπλίζει ένα ρελαί. Από αυτό το ρελαί βάζουμε στο COM γείωση από την τροφοδοσία του ελεγκτή & το NO συνδέουμε στο ποδαράκι Ρ1.0. Ανάλογα με την γεννήτρια κάποιες έχουν ενδεικτικά ότι ενεργοποιήθηκαν οπότε μπορούμε και από εκεί να το προσαρμόσουμε στον ελεγκτή. 
  Αντίστοιχα κάνουμε και στο άλλο ποδαράκι Ρ1.1 αλλά με την διαφορά ότι το ρελαί τροφοδοτείται με χρήση πάλι ενός μικρού τροφοδοτικού από την ΔΕΗ.

  Στα ποδαράκια Ρ3.0 και Ρ3.1 βάζουμε ενδεικτικά όπου σε ρυθμό 0,5 sec αναβοσβήνουν για να καθορίσουν ποιος είναι ο τροφοδότης τάσης ΔΕΗ ή γεννήτρια.

  Το ποδαράκι Ρ3.2 συνδέεται με jumper  όπου έχουμε δύο καταστάσεις :
  Α) jumper γεφυρωμένο με Ρ3.2 και γείωση = χρόνος 2 δεύτερα
  Β) jumper γεφυρωμένο με Ρ3.2 και +5 = χρόνος 3 Δευτέρα

Το ποιο σημαντικό σκέλος της κατασκευής είναι το ποδαράκι Ρ3.4 όπου και κάνει την μεταγωγή.
Εδώ τώρα έχουμε το ποδαράκι να οδηγεί πάλι ένα ρελαί αλλά με την διαφορά ότι χρησιμοποιούμαι και τα δύο σετ επαφών του ρελαί.
Ποιο συγκεκριμένα όταν το ρελαί είναι αφοπλισμένο χρησιμοποιούμαι το  COM/NC όπου και από εκεί ενεργοποιούμαι το ρελαί μεταγωγής της ΔΕΗ. Όταν τώρα φτάσουμε στο σημείο όπου έχει πάρει μπροστά η γεννήτρια τότε δίνει εντολή ο ελεγκτής να οπλίσει το ρελαί όπου και έχουμε την εξής κατάσταση:
Α) στην πλευρά που έχουμε nc για οδήγηση του ρελαί της ΔΕΗ με αφοπλισμένο ρελαί γίνεται no και διακόπτη τον ουδέτερο.
Β) στην πλευρά που έχουμε συνδέση com & nο για οδήγηση του ρελαί της γεννήτριας βραχυκυκλώνει λόγο οπλισμού και περνάει τον ουδέτερο στο ρελαί μεταγωγής της γεννήτριας. Βέβαια για λόγους ασφαλείας τα ρελαί μεταγωγής έχουν και μηχανική μανδάλωση


  Το ποδαράκι Ρ3.5 το δίνουμε πάλι ως εντολή να ενεργοποιηθεί ένα ρελαί όπου αυτό στην συνέχεια ενεργοποιεί  ένα δεύτερο ποιο ισχυρό ρελαί για να βάλει μπροστά την γεννήτρια. ¨Έχω χρησιμοποίηση ένα 12V 40Α  και λειτουργεί άψογα.

  Το τελευταίο ποδαράκι τώρα χρησιμοποιείται για το σβήσιμο της μηχανής.
  Και αυτό οδηγεί ένα ρελαί όπου από το ρελαί χρησιμοποιούμαι το κοινό και το ΝΟ.
  Αυτό το συνδέουμε αντίστοιχα στο διακόπτη σβησίματος της γεννήτριας.

  Τα ρελαί που έχω βάλει έχουν απομόνωση με Optocoupler. 


  Εάν χρειαστείτε βοήθεια ή κάποια αλλαγή στο κώδικα στείλτε μου pm

----------


## MAIKLKF

Αν και παλιό θέμα για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο αν μου επιτρέπετε να γράψω για το ίδιο θέμα πολλή πιο απλό και οικονομικό 
Πριν γράψω την ιδέα μου θα ήθελα πρωτίστως να ευχαριστήσουμε των φίλο Αντώνη για την εξαιρετική δουλειά που έχει κάνει 

Αυτός ο Αυτοματισμός γίνετε και με απλά υλικά και προσφέρει απλότητα κατασκευής οικονομία εύκολα προσβάσιμη απο απλούς 
Ανθρώπους και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι μέχρι τώρα αυτό το σύστημα που θα παραθέσω δουλεύει πολλή καλά επί 23 χρόνια σε 
βιομηχανικό χώρο και λειτουργεί άψογα και είναι το εξής  

Με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ τροφοδοτούμε ένα ρελέ,κ1 σε σειρά με μια ΝΟ Επαφή συνδέουμε την μπαταρία με την Μίζα παρεμβάλλουμε όμως μια ΝC Επαφή κ2 και με την βοήθεια μιας ζένερ κόβουμε την μίζα οπλίζουμε το πηνίο απο την γεννήτρια έτσι απλά 

Μια αντίσταση τουβλάκι και μία θερμική επαφή ελέγχουν των χρόνο στον οποίο η Μίζα θα είναι σε λειτουργία έτσι αποφεύγουμε την υπερ θέρμανση της μίζας 

Τέλος όταν επανέρθει το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ τότε οπλίζει ο κ1 και μία ΝΟ επαφή γίνετε  ΝC και απενεργοποιεί την γεννήτρια                  

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχουμε έναν αυτοματισμό της τάξεως των λίγων ευρό και κάνουμε την δουλειά μας

----------


## el greco 1

μιχαλη αν εχουμε αναταραξειs τασεωs και δικοπων μερικων sec του δικτιου τι κανουμε σε αυτη την περιπτωση?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> μιχαλη αν εχουμε αναταραξειs τασεωs και δικοπων μερικων sec του δικτιου τι κανουμε σε αυτη την περιπτωση?



Αν το σύστημα είναι σε λειτουργία τότε κανένα πρόβλημα, θα θέση την γεννήτρια σε λειτουργία αν θέλουμε εμείς να αποφύγουμε
την συνέχιση του αυτοματισμού το απενεργοποιούμε για της ελάχιστες δοκιμές. Η Ακόμα ελέγχουμε με ασφάλοδιακόπτη και συνεχίζουμε με την γεννήτρια για λίγη Ώρα

Επίσεις μπορεί να προβλέψουμε και κάποια καθυστέρηση οικονομικού τύπου και να λύσουμε την τοπική Ανωμαλία δικτύου. Αυτό εξετάζετε ξεχωριστά σε κάθε περίπτωση

----------


## vasilllis

> μιχαλη αν εχουμε αναταραξειs τασεωs και δικοπων μερικων sec του δικτιου τι κανουμε σε αυτη την περιπτωση?



Nα ηταν μονο αυτο?

1.Αν δεν παρει το η/ζ μπροστα θα μιζαρει εσαει ή μεχρι να βγουν τα γραναζια της μιζας εκτος
2.Αν παθει καμια βλαβη το η/ζ δεν υπαρχει αυτοματισμος να σβησει οποτε θες καδο ανακυκλωσης.
3.xωρις χρονικο οπλισμου η/ζ ,αν ειχε φορτια δεν θα τα σηκωνε ποτε..

κατα τα αλλα,ειναι οτι πιο οικονομικο .

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Nα ηταν μονο αυτο?
> 
> 1.Αν δεν παρει το η/ζ μπροστα θα μιζαρει εσαει ή μεχρι να βγουν τα γραναζια της μιζας εκτος
> 2.Αν παθει καμια βλαβη το η/ζ δεν υπαρχει αυτοματισμος να σβησει οποτε θες καδο ανακυκλωσης.
> 3.xωρις χρονικο οπλισμου η/ζ ,αν ειχε φορτια δεν θα τα σηκωνε ποτε..
> 
> κατα τα αλλα,ειναι οτι πιο οικονομικο .



Βασίλη  Ο χρόνος λειτουργίας της Μίζας ορίζετε με οικονομικού και ασφαλές τύπου αυτοματισμό, που ακόμα και πολλά πανάκριβα συστήματα και μοτέρ και άλλα και για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα θα χρειαστεί  όσο εμείς θέτουμε σε εφαρμογή της απλές μεθόδους μας 
να παρέχουν της υπηρεσίες  τους. 

Τα απλά ταπεινά υλικά που δεν είναι άλλο απο μία αντίσταση τουβλάκι και μία θερμική μεταλλική, επαφή που καλούνται να ελέγξουν το χρονικό όριο της λειτουργίας της μίζας.       
που παρέχουν σιωπηλά το έργο τους μέχρι αυτό να αντικατασταθεί με μια νέας γενιά εφαρμογή που απο ότι βλέπω θα αργήσει ακόμα 

Το (2) δεν το καταλαβαίνω τι είδους βλάβη εννοείς, Αλλά αν εννοείς την Γεννήτρια ! Πιστεύω παρέχει  προστασίες σαν Μηχάνημα 

το (3) Είναι Αυτονόητο ¨οτι όλες η Γεννήτριες παρέχουν χρονικό φορτίου Απο όσο Ξέρω και η απλές ακόμα της τάξεως 5-6 kva

ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση είναι χρήσιμο να γράφονται σχόλια και να υπάρχουν σχετικές απαντήσεις για τους πολλούς σιωπηλούς αναγνώστες

Θα παραθέσω ότι αυτές η εφαρμογές πρέπει να έχουν απλού τύπου χαρακτήρα και ευανάγνωστο σε βλάβες και να εντοπίζονται σε χρόνο μικρότερο του λεπτού της ώρας, Γιατί σε μία βιομηχανική παραγωγή η Ώρα κοστίζει Ανάλογα 
με την παραγωγή και το προσωπικό. 

Πρέπει να λειτουργεί  αμερόληπτα και με σιγουριά Άσχετα την οικονομική επιφάνεια που παρέχει η εφαρμογή !!

Βασίλη Ότι απορίες  έχεις για την εφαρμογή  γράψε μου   και αν είναι κάτι που δεν το κατάλαβες κανένα πρόβλημα,
Άλλωστε είναι βιομηχανική αυτοματισμοί και διαφέρει ο τρόπος και η λογική τόσο με την Ηλεκτρονική όσο και με 
την ηλεκτρολογική εφαρμογή

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη  Ο χρόνος λειτουργίας της Μίζας ορίζετε με οικονομικού και ασφαλές τύπου αυτοματισμό, που ακόμα και πολλά πανάκριβα συστήματα και μοτέρ και άλλα και για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα θα χρειαστεί  όσο εμείς θέτουμε σε εφαρμογή της απλές μεθόδους μας 
> να παρέχουν της υπηρεσίες  τους. 
> 
> Τα απλά ταπεινά υλικά που δεν είναι άλλο απο μία αντίσταση τουβλάκι και μία θερμική μεταλλική, επαφή που καλούνται να ελέγξουν το χρονικό όριο της λειτουργίας της μίζας.       
> που παρέχουν σιωπηλά το έργο τους μέχρι αυτό να αντικατασταθεί με μια νέας γενιά εφαρμογή που απο ότι βλέπω θα αργήσει ακόμα 
> 
> Το (2) δεν το καταλαβαίνω τι είδους βλάβη εννοείς, Αλλά αν εννοείς την Γεννήτρια ! Πιστεύω παρέχει  προστασίες σαν Μηχάνημα 
> 
> το (3) Είναι Αυτονόητο ¨οτι όλες η Γεννήτριες παρέχουν χρονικό φορτίου Απο όσο Ξέρω και η απλές ακόμα της τάξεως 5-6 kva
> ...




Mιχαλη τα απλα και ταπεινα υλικα εννοειται και θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι.Αλλα δεν παυει αυτοι οι ''αυτοματισμοι'' να εχουν καταργηθει.Παρα πολλοι απο αυτους για το λογω των απειρων προβληματων που αθελα τους δημιουργησανε.
Οταν λεω οτι δεν θα παρει μπροστα λοιπον εννοω να μην παρει γιατι τρυπησε ενα σωληνακι πετρελαιου ή εμεινε απο πετρελαιο η κολλησε η αντλια.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα μιζαρει καθε φορα που το θερμικο θα παγωνει ή αν εχει μανδαλωση τοτε μολις ζεσταθει δεν θα ξαναδωσει 2η η 3η μιζα.

----------


## leosedf

Μέχρι που να γίνει πύραυλος η γεννήτρια.

Οι αυτοματισμοί συνήθως πατάνε μίζα για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα και ελέγχουν το μαγνητικό Pickup για το αν έχει πάρει μπρος ο κινητήρας. Το κάνει τρεις φορές αν αποτύχει και μετά χτυπάει alarm ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
Όλα αυτά φυσικά μετρώντας και λάδια, νερά, θερμοκρασία, τάσεις κλπ και αν επίσης έχει πρόβλημα κάποιο από αυτά έχεις το αντίστοιχο alarm.


Και όπως είπες σε βιομηχανικές εφαρμογές κανείς δε ρισκάρει με αντιστασούλες και θερμικά, υπάρχει λόγος που οι αυτοματισμοί τους κοστίζουν αρκετά λεφτά.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Βασίλη κάνεις λάθος δεν  καταργήθηκαν απλά η νέα γενιά δεν ξέρη να τα τοποθετήσει και ο δύστυχος τα βγάζει άχρηστα
και μάλιστα προωθεί αυτά που έχουν χαρτζιλίκι την λεγόμενη προμήθεια και λανσάρει κινέζικα προϊόντα αμφιβόλου ποιότητας
διάρκειά λειτουργίας 

Μα αυτό το θέμα το αντιμετωπίζω κάθε φορά που θέλω να εγκαταστήσω τέτοια συστήματα Μου λένε !!! έλα μορε τώρα βάλε αυτό να καθαρίσεις ...... Θα βγάλεις και τόσα ...... Τέλος πάντων και αυτά που έγραψα πολλά είναι Τα ξέρετε Φαντάζομαι

και για σένα    Κωνσταντίνε μην περιμένεις δικιά μου κατασκευή απο αυτές που τοποθετούσα κάποτε να γίνει πύραυλος !!
Τώρα βέβαια δεν ασκό το επάγγελμα και δεν το κάνω για διαφήμιση αλλά αυτές της καινούριες μεθόδους με τα πολλά τρικ 
δεν τα έχω εμπιστοσύνη απλά με ένα καλό κύκλωμα έχεις με απλά υλικά καλές επιδόσεις 
Άλλωστε δεκαετίες τώρα δουλεύουν και δουλεύανε πολλές βιοτεχνίες με αυτά τα συστήματα  

τέλος πάντων τι τα θες αυτά είναι άμα δεν το έχεις μην το ψάχνεις φτιάξε τσιπάκια με περίπλοκους συνδυασμούς
και μετά κάτσε και κοίτα τα δεν έχουν εφαρμογή και το κόστος δυσβάστακτο και μέσα σε αυτό που φτιάχνεις σου κάνει μια σφήνα 
ο Κινέζος και σαν κύκλωμα στο τοποθετεί σε μία μπρίζα π.χ με 10 ευρώ λιανική και μετά Κωνσταντίνε λέει το ριτό (Τσικίτα και εσή κάτσε και κοίτα )

----------


## leosedf

Καλά ψάξε σε 1,5ΜW ζεύγος να βρεις αντίσταση.

----------


## el greco 1

δεν τα έχω εμπιστοσύνη λεs. δηλαδη δεν εμπιστευεσαι ουτε τα plc εσυ. γιατι με ρlc πολυ φθηνο τιs αγοραs, κανειs τον αυτοματισμο αυτο χωριs να ρισκαρειs oτι αναφερθηκε παραπανω. εκτοs και δεν τα δουλεψεs ποτε οποτε αναγκαστικα παω πασο.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Γιώργο καλησπέρα Τα PLC είναι η πρώτη επιλογή σε αυτοματισμούς για τον τομέα αυτό, Θυμάμαι σε μια Στουμπε Ρώσικη Μηχανή με 80 τόνους κλιστικό  υδραβληκού τύπου χρειάστηκα για της θερμοκρασίες των αντιστάσεων και ολόκληρο το σετ των εντολών με PLC έγινε

----------


## leosedf

http://www.deepseaplc.com/products/dse-genset/auto-mains-utility-failure/dse8620/ Για τσέκαρε και πες μου πόσο Κινέζικο είναι ένα τέτοιο.
Μιχάλη 2014 έχουμε, καλή και η παλιά τεχνολογία αλλά τότε αυτό υπήρχε, πλέον είναι άλλες οι ανάγκες και δεν μπορεί να πας προς τα πίσω.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Καλά ψάξε σε 1,5ΜW ζεύγος να βρεις αντίσταση.



Για να σου λύσω την απορία, δεν υπάρχει λόγος για τέτοια αντίσταση.... Μερικά Ωμ χρειάζεται απο την τάση της Μπαταρίας προς την γή και μια θερμική επαφή μερικών βαθμών Κελσίου ΝΟ και οκ

----------


## leosedf

> Για να σου λύσω την απορία, δεν υπάρχει λόγος για τέτοια αντίσταση.... Μερικά Ωμ χρειάζεται απο την τάση της Μπαταρίας προς την γή και μια θερμική επαφή μερικών βαθμών Κελσίου ΝC και οκ



Ε εντάξει εσύ τα ζεύγη έτσι να τα κάνεις να δούμε για πόσο καιρό θα έχεις δουλειά. :Lol: 
Εκτός αν μου μιλάς για γεννήτρια καντίνας η πανηγυρτζίδικη.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη κάνεις λάθος δεν  καταργήθηκαν απλά η νέα γενιά δεν ξέρη να τα τοποθετήσει και ο δύστυχος τα βγάζει άχρηστα
> και μάλιστα προωθεί αυτά που έχουν χαρτζιλίκι την λεγόμενη προμήθεια και λανσάρει κινέζικα προϊόντα αμφιβόλου ποιότητας
> διάρκειά λειτουργίας 
> 
> Μα αυτό το θέμα το αντιμετωπίζω κάθε φορά που θέλω να εγκαταστήσω τέτοια συστήματα Μου λένε !!! έλα μορε τώρα βάλε αυτό να καθαρίσεις ...... Θα βγάλεις και τόσα ...... Τέλος πάντων και αυτά που έγραψα πολλά είναι Τα ξέρετε Φαντάζομαι
> 
> και για σένα    Κωνσταντίνε μην περιμένεις δικιά μου κατασκευή απο αυτές που τοποθετούσα κάποτε να γίνει πύραυλος !!
> Τώρα βέβαια δεν ασκό το επάγγελμα και δεν το κάνω για διαφήμιση αλλά αυτές της καινούριες μεθόδους με τα πολλά τρικ 
> δεν τα έχω εμπιστοσύνη απλά με ένα καλό κύκλωμα έχεις με απλά υλικά καλές επιδόσεις 
> ...



Mιχαλη αν ακομα καποιος χρησιμοποιει τετοιους αυτοματισμους και περνει λεφτα τι να πω... Δεν μπορει ολος ο κοσμος να πηγαινει μπροστα και εμεις να ζουμε το 60.οι γεννητριες μεγαλωσαν σε απαιτησεις οι αυτοματισμοι εξελιχθηκαν,φτηνηναν και προχωρησαν..





> Καλά ψάξε σε 1,5ΜW ζεύγος να βρεις αντίσταση.



Ασε με αυτα τα ρημαδια και εχω τρελαθει αυτες τις μερες με τις συντηρησεις. 





> δεν τα έχω εμπιστοσύνη λεs. δηλαδη δεν εμπιστευεσαι ουτε τα plc εσυ. γιατι με ρlc πολυ φθηνο τιs αγοραs, κανειs τον αυτοματισμο αυτο χωριs να ρισκαρειs oτι αναφερθηκε παραπανω. εκτοs και δεν τα δουλεψεs ποτε οποτε αναγκαστικα παω πασο.



Επειδη το εχω ψαξει με plc οικονομικα δεν συμφερει. Δυστηχως βγαινει πανακριβο.Ομως θα ειναι και ψεματα να λεμε οτι οι σημερινοι ψηφιακοι ελεγκτες η/ζ που υπαρχουν βγαζουν προβληματα..

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Ε εντάξει εσύ τα ζεύγη έτσι να τα κάνεις να δούμε για πόσο καιρό θα έχεις δουλειά.
> Εκτός αν μου μιλάς για γεννήτρια καντίνας η πανηγυρτζίδικη.



Κωνσταντίνε δεν χρειάζομαι δουλειά πλέων με παρακαλάνε ακόμα αν θες να ξέρεις δεν μου δίνετε το δικαίωμα να αναφέρω κάθετη μονάδα παραγωγής που με παρακαλάνε ακόμα να επιβλέπω Μόνο !!!! Τίποτα να μην κάνω Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πάω δεν έχω χρόνο  είμαι αλλού τώρα τέλος πάντων 
Πάντα έχω το πάνω χέρι στην δουλειά μου και μετά απο πολλά χρόνια ακόμα τα συστήματα αυτά δουλεύουν Άψογα

----------


## el greco 1

ναι αυτα φορανε  τωρα πλεον τα τζεναρειτορs ομωs δεν γινεται να κανουνε ποτε αυτο που λεs σε αυτον τον πινακα με αυτη τη γεννητρια που ειναι 1000κva ετσι?.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Mιχαλη αν ακομα καποιος χρησιμοποιει τετοιους αυτοματισμους και περνει λεφτα τι να πω... Δεν μπορει ολος ο κοσμος να πηγαινει μπροστα και εμεις να ζουμε το 60.οι γεννητριες μεγαλωσαν σε απαιτησεις οι αυτοματισμοι εξελιχθηκαν,φτηνηναν και προχωρησαν..
> 
> 
> Ασε με αυτα τα ρημαδια και εχω τρελαθει αυτες τις μερες με τις συντηρησεις. 
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδη το εχω ψαξει με plc οικονομικα δεν συμφερει. Δυστηχως βγαινει πανακριβο.Ομως θα ειναι και ψεματα να λεμε οτι οι σημερινοι ψηφιακοι ελεγκτες η/ζ που υπαρχουν βγαζουν προβληματα..




Βασίλη τότε που τα τοποθετούσα δεν έβγαζαν προβλήματα και πάρα πολλούς  ακόμα σε θερμοκήπια σε αντλίες σε πρέσες σε μηχανήματα μεταξοτυπίας κ.τ.λ

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι αυτα φορανε  τωρα πλεον τα τζεναρειτορs ομωs δεν γινεται να κανουνε ποτε αυτο που λεs σε αυτον τον πινακα με αυτη τη γεννητρια που ειναι 1000κva ετσι?.



μισουσβησει ειναι ο κινητηρας?
αλλα αυτος ο αυτοματισμος ειναι για το κουρδισμα οπλισμου του motorise οχι για τον π/κινητηρα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Μισώ λεπτό καταρχήν τι δουλειά έχει η οικονομική εντολή που επιζητούμε με το πόσα Kva είναι η Γεννήτρια Ας είναι 100.000 Kva 
η εντολή έχει να κάνει με λίγα mA τι σχέση έχει η ιπποδύναμη του Μηχανήματος Έλεος. Την εντολή θέλουμε αν είναι για ένα καράβι η για ένα παιχνίδι το ίδιο είναι Α ' Η NO Θερμική Επαφή παίρνει τάση απο την Μπαταρία και στην θερμότητα της αντίστασης υποχωρεί
Έτσι αλλάζει κατάσταση σε NC στέλνει τάση στο πηνίο  του ρελέ και διακόπτη την μίζα Απλά αν το ρεύμα της μίζας είναι μεγάλο τότε επιλέγουμε ο ανάλογος ηλεκτρονόμος που είναι το κακό με το πόσο μεγάλη θα είναι η Γεννήτρια

Αυτόν τον πίνακα που παρουσιάζετε θα σας κοστίσει ας πούμε 3000 ευρό και για τη ίδια δουλειά Μπορεί να κατασκευαστή με ούτε τα μισά λεφτά

----------


## sotron1

> ]http://www.deepseaplc.com/products/dse-genset/auto-mains-utility-failure/dse8620/[/SIZE]Για τσέκαρε και πες μου πόσο Κινέζικο είναι ένα τέτοιο.
> Μιχάλη 2014 έχουμε, καλή και η παλιά τεχνολογία αλλά τότε αυτό υπήρχε, πλέον είναι άλλες οι ανάγκες και δεν μπορεί να πας προς τα πίσω.




Λυπάμαι, είναι πολύ καλό μηχάνημα, αλλά δεν έχει face book και δεν κάνει καφέ. Οπότε άστο.  :Lol:

----------


## sotron1

Κοίμισε με γλυκά τέτοια ώρα 11:09:00
Πες μου ότι κάνει 100-200 ευρώ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Κοίμισε με γλυκά τέτοια ώρα 11:09:00
> Πες μου ότι κάνει 100-200 ευρώ.



Πλακα κανεις?
1000 ρικο   σιγουρα .Τα απλα εχουν εχουν 100-200€  (και οχι 3000 Μιχαλη)

----------


## MAIKLKF

ok εσείς που απασχολήστε τώρα και αυτοί που έχουν μέλλων μαζί σας είμαι Απο ότι ξέρω η επίσκεψη και η καταγραφή της μελέτης
χρεώνουν 100 200 ευρό και μετά πατινάρουν τα χιλιάρικα λες και είναι τσόφλια 

Αλλά Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος να δουλεύουν για 20 30 ευρό !! σήμερα .. ποιος ξέρει ! Τα λειτουργικά έξοδα σε έναν τεχνίτη με μαγαζί και βιβλία εφορίας ελεύθερου επαγγελματία είναι 3000 ευρό το μήνα απο πού στον κόρακα θα βγουν αυτά τα λεφτά  Μήπως πρέπει να δουλεύει σαν μεταφορέας το βράδυ ? τέλος πάντων 

καλή σταδιοδρομία ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις

----------


## vasilllis

> ok εσείς που απασχολήστε τώρα και αυτοί που έχουν μέλλων μαζί σας είμαι Απο ότι ξέρω η επίσκεψη και η καταγραφή της μελέτης
> χρεώνουν 100 200 ευρό και μετά πατινάρουν τα χιλιάρικα λες και είναι τσόφλια 
> 
> Αλλά Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος να δουλεύουν για 20 30 ευρό !! σήμερα .. ποιος ξέρει ! Τα λειτουργικά έξοδα σε έναν τεχνίτη με μαγαζί και βιβλία εφορίας ελεύθερου επαγγελματία είναι 3000 ευρό το μήνα απο πού στον κόρακα θα βγουν αυτά τα λεφτά  Μήπως πρέπει να δουλεύει σαν μεταφορέας το βράδυ ? τέλος πάντων 
> 
> καλή σταδιοδρομία ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις



Τι σχεση εχει το εργατικο με το υλικο?Εγω απλα ανεφερερα οτι ΠΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ ειναι να παρεις ενα κοντρολερ και να φτιαξεις ενα πινακακι.Το κοντρολερ κανει 200€ και οσο παει.Ο αυτοματισμος που λες εσυ ξεκιναει να κοστιζει 50€ .Σε αυτα που αναφερω τι σχεση εχει ο ελ.επαγγελματιας,το τσα ή η επισκεψη? Ειναι καθαρα θεμα τακτικης για το πως ενας επαγγελματιας εξυπηρετει τους πελατες του.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Τι σχεση εχει το εργατικο με το υλικο?Εγω απλα ανεφερερα οτι ΠΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ ειναι να παρεις ενα κοντρολερ και να φτιαξεις ενα πινακακι.Το κοντρολερ κανει 200€ και οσο παει.Ο αυτοματισμος που λες εσυ ξεκιναει να κοστιζει 50€ .Σε αυτα που αναφερω τι σχεση εχει ο ελ.επαγγελματιας,το τσα ή η επισκεψη? Ειναι καθαρα θεμα τακτικης για το πως ενας επαγγελματιας εξυπηρετει τους πελατες του.



Ακριβός αυτό είναι το θέμα κατα πόσο ο πελάτης μένει ευχαριστημένος και κατα πόσο τα χρήματα που δίνει πιάνουν τόπο . Αυτό το κρίνει η συναλλαγή και η συμφωνία και η διάρκεια !!! Τέλος

----------


## george Mp

Μιχαλη δες στη μοναδα που εβαλε το λινκ ο Κωνσταντινος ποιες λειτουργειες και τι ασφαλιστικα ελεγχει και ολα αυτα σε μια μοναδα και πες μας για να πετυχεις το ιδιο τι κοστος θα ειχε ενας πινακας οπως λες δικο σου.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Γιώργο καλησπέρα Απο τότε που στην βιομηχανία μπήκαν τα plc η κατασκευές και το κόστος έγινε μικρό Αυτό δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι όλες η μελέτες - κατασκευές πρέπει να γίνουν με microchip για να είμαστε μπροστά 

Αυτό αξιολογείτε απο τον εκάστοτε Ηλεκτρολόγο Μηχανικό που αναλαμβάνει το έργο και την μελέτη - εφαρμογή η επίβλεψη για το αν επρόκειτο για χιλιάδες κομμάτια τι κόστος αγοράς και γενικά μελέτη π.χ

θέμα Α: βιομηχανία στην Αττική αναλαμβάνει τον φωτισμό για 180.000 περίπτερα στην περιφερική επιγραφή  απο πολυεθνική εταιρία Χ και 400.000 περίπτερα σε Νησιά σε όλοι την επικράτεια  

Υπόμνημα : ποινική ρήτρα 100.000 ευρώ για τον χρόνο παράδοσης και την λειτουργία τους 
Ερώτηση : πως θα λειτουργήσεις σαν μονάδα η σαν σύνολο για το έργο Άσχετα αν η εταιρία είναι δικιά σου ; τι να λέμε τώρα τι κόστος θα κάνει ένα κομμάτι δεν έχει μελέτη! έχει; 

Αν έχει τότε ξεπερνά η μελέτη πέντε φορές την αξία του Μηχανήματος

----------


## leosedf

Αν και εκεί παίζει ρόλο πόσο καλός είσαι στις μίζες θα σου πω ότι δεν θα επέλεγα τον τρόπο σου μιας και πολλές γεννήτριες είναι πιο εύκολο να διαχειριστούν με τέτοιους controller αφού μπορούν να ελέγχονται από ένα κεντρικό σημείο.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Αν και εκεί παίζει ρόλο πόσο καλός είσαι στις μίζες θα σου πω ότι δεν θα επέλεγα τον τρόπο σου μιας και πολλές γεννήτριες είναι πιο εύκολο να διαχειριστούν με τέτοιους controller αφού μπορούν να ελέγχονται από ένα κεντρικό σημείο.



 :Tongue2:  :Lol:  :hahahha:  :Bye: 

Καλά Αν επέλεξαν τον τρόπο μου το ξέρω εγώ και η εταιρία  :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

E μετά μην αναρωτιέσαι γιατί τίποτα δε λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> E μετά μην αναρωτιέσαι γιατί τίποτα δε λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει.



Έπρεπε Κωνσταντίνε να βάλουν κάποιων χασομέρι με τσιπάκια και ημερομηνίες λειτουργίας για να πληρώσουν ρήτρα !!!!  :hahahha:  

Άσε καλύτερα να επιλέξουν Ανθρώπους με απλές μεθόδους, Και Μια και τα είπαμε όλα Αυτό το απλό και έξυπνο κολπάκι είναι που πήρα την δουλειά 

Για αυτό σου λέω όποιος θέλει  να είναι περιζήτητος πρέπει να Σκεφτεί  απλά και θα πάει  Μπροστά  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Άρα έχεις κάνει πολλές γεννήτριες για καντίνες.
Περιζήτητος κιόλας.

Τον Κυριάκο τι τον έχεις?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Άρα έχεις κάνει πολλές γεννήτριες για καντίνες.
> Περιζήτητος κιόλας.
> 
> Τον Κυριάκο τι τον έχεις?



Ποιες Γεννήτριες για ποιες καντίνες αναφέρεσαι και για ποιων Κυριάκο

----------


## dimitris_p

Mια ερώτηση.Ο φίλος ο sv9cvk που εχει κάνει την κατασκευή, εχει αποχωρίσει απο το forum??? Βλέπω οτι εχει καιρό να μπει και ήθελα να τον ρωτήσω κάτι λεπτομέρειες.

----------

